# who's on your hit list?



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

right now I have 3 guys that will not leave me alone.

they know who they are and are going to be hurting again soon.

so who is on your list?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The list is long....I try to hit several a month, and the list just keeps getting longer. But there are many amongst you who have reason to be nervous.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am planning something very special for a very special person in a very special way on a very special day....ok maybe not a special day but it just fit in so well. We will find out sooner or later who it was and whats the plan.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

well, since you asked...

1z580x800308004701

i understand tx is a pretty big state!

hehehe

[/threadjack]


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> well, since you asked...
> 
> 1z580x800308004701
> 
> ...


Watch out Texas, Tony just kicked Illinois' a$$!!! :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I have SEVERAL who i owe. Im just waiting for the stock to grow! And that it is


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Now, if I told you, that wouldn't be any fun, would it?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I'm fairly well caught up for now.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

All I got to say is...

View attachment 5892


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

mike32312 said:


> All I got to say is...
> 
> View attachment 5892


Tom, do you know this girl????.....:r

A few folks around here are on my list. I usually give a bit of time between when they hit me and when I return fire. That way I can catch them off guard and put the smack down on them.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Lets see, wheres my list? Oh yeah, geeze as long as my arm. One good thing, I'm on vacation next week so I'm hoping to make some ground on some bastages on here.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> All I got to say is...
> 
> View attachment 5892


That is a beastly tounge.

I definately have a small mental list, but don't have the means to return the favours... yet, anyway.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I got 3 more newbies on my list . I posted a need for something and one of the newbies actually offered up what I was looking for , but I had already received a pm for said items .


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> Tom, do you know this girl????.....:r


Nah, Jer, she's too old for me...... ;-)


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Now, if I told you, that wouldn't be any fun, would it?


excactly!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I like to practice random acts of violence. I don't really have a list there's just gorillas I like to smack around and then run away from.

But they started it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My list is password protected.

If I discussed it out here on the forum I would have to bomb the crap out of all you. 

However I will say it is long due to all the good Botls out here.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> All I got to say is...
> 
> View attachment 5892


Must suppress dirty thoughts. Baby rabbits, Nuns... aw hell.:r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

There's a few on my list.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got a few on my list, but I gotta increase the ammo supply first.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

You all are fair game, IMO.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

I have already planned my first bomb. All the goods should be here in a week and out she goes!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have several on my list and the damn thing keeps growing. Once this job thing gets settled out I got some serious bombing to do.


Stacey


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Everone!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

My list includes anyone and everyone that I might already have an address for and anyone and everyone that I can get one for should I feel that they need to be smacked around a bit. It's not a matter of who, but rather how hard they will get hit.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

2 more are out today!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Got a couple to go out this week. I'm lobbing a projectile out to someone in NC today.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a few ppl are, and i'm not saying, it would ruin the surprise... :tg


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

12stones said:


> I've got a few on my list, but I gotta increase the ammo supply first.





Sean9689 said:


> You all are fair game, IMO.


:tpd:


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, I just lobbed one in the northern direction today. It should be a long ago forgotten surprise for the recipient. I didn't forget though. 

Steve


----------

